# How to cut threads



## drgoretex (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi all.  Hoping to 'tap' (sorry) into the knowledge and experience of other penturners...

Have had lots of fun with standard kit fountain pens, but want to start moving into kitless, or relatively kitless pens.  Wondering if anyone can direct me to where I can learn a little about using taps and dies to cut my own threads.  Thinking in terms of starting with just the nib/feed and housing, turn and thread the rest.

Any advice, or direction would be appreciated!

Ken


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2010)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59693&highlight=cutting+threads


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 20, 2010)

Ken,
I would first do a search in the Advanced Pen making section regarding tap and dies.  It has a wealth of info from in it.  Truthfully the act of using a tap and die are mind numbing.  Its the choosing of the sizes and diameters that will work and be aesthetically pleasing to the ye and user that is the real art.  In the archives, there are sizes for T/D that have been used, as well as, all the add ons you need.


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 20, 2010)

Or you can just follow the link that Lou sent.  He types faster than me.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 20, 2010)

DCBluesman said:


> http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=59693&highlight=cutting+threads




How the heck did I miss out on this thread?!?  Thanks for reposting it Lou!


----------



## drgoretex (Sep 20, 2010)

Great link!  Thank you!

Will start searching.


----------

